# Modifier usage?



## Jasper74 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello I was wondering if I could get some advice on this. We had a pt come in for a 61790 (PSR) one month. And then came in the next month for a repeat procedure. MCR paid the 1st procedure. For the second, I had used -58 modifier and it was denied. Which I know I shouldn't have used this one from the beginning now. But then I thought, ok I'll use the -78 since it's still in the global period. And then that was denied. 

Now I am confused, I know I need to add something but IDK which one. If you could give me some advice I would greatly appreciate it. I should mention that I work in an ASC.


----------



## hewitt (Sep 28, 2011)

Forgive me for playing "the devil's advocate," but this procedure is performed to destroy gasserian ganglion right? If that is the case, how can you repeat the procedure? What was the denial reason?


----------



## Natesmary (Sep 28, 2011)

Modifier 76 may be your winner -


----------



## susiekay (Sep 29, 2011)

76 is only used if the service is repeated on the same day by the same provider.


----------

